# Fortis Official Cosmonauts



## shag (Mar 9, 2010)

My Fortis


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Shag... Nice, crisp shots here. I particularly like that Fortis - it's just my idea of what a good watch should look like!

Might I make one small suggestion? The white background doesn't really suit the subject - why not give it another go using a multi-coloured background.

What equipment did you use?

Rob


----------



## shag (Mar 9, 2010)

Barryboy said:


> Hi Shag... Nice, crisp shots here. I particularly like that Fortis - it's just my idea of what a good watch should look like!
> 
> Might I make one small suggestion? The white background doesn't really suit the subject - why not give it another go using a multi-coloured background.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have Cannon 450D. Personally I like white background because nothing distract your concentration on the subject but I know that it is sometimes empty. What background would you suggest?


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree about the white background. I reckon that the polished case would ping off a pale blue background. Definitely worth a try. Seeing how nice this looks has given me an idea for my bead-blasted Fortis 200M in the sales forum if it doesn't sell. :thumbsup:


----------



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

Dear Fulminata,

I saw your sales topic on the Fortis, I'm new over here and not ready to replay because I don't have the minimum posts over here. But I'm working on it. I live in the Netherlands, see my short topic at the introduction forum.

Anyway, can you give me a few more sizes? The total size from one end to the other, by pm?

Greetings from Stef



Fulminata said:


> I agree about the white background. I reckon that the polished case would ping off a pale blue background. Definitely worth a try. Seeing how nice this looks has given me an idea for my bead-blasted Fortis 200M in the sales forum if it doesn't sell. :thumbsup:


----------

